# Thank you to Mark Sirota



## Portola (Nov 3, 2008)

I joined the Forums for the purpose of posting this thank you to Mark for showing how to set up a custom directory structure for importing photos! (See Tips & Tricks or www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=3989.) This seemed like the most appropriate forum.

I've used Breeze's excellent Downloader Pro for five years and I have a well-established directory structure I don't want to abandon. I'm starting a switch to Macintosh, though, which means I'll have to change to Image Ingester or something else for directory building. Why couldn't Lightroom just support a broader array of directory structures? Well, it does! I just needed Mark to show me how to do it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 3, 2008)

Well done Mark, and welcome Portola!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 3, 2008)

You're very welcome.  I'm glad to hear it's been so helpful to so many (myself included)!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll throw in my thanks too Mark, well done !! You have put in a detailed feature request ?? :lol::lol:


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 4, 2008)

I have, though perhaps not in the current cycle (I have a large stack to submit one of these days)...


----------

